

We're Sexist Toward Robots - Flenser
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/were-sexist-toward-robots?trk_source=popular

======
chillacy
Not too surprised. They basically confirmed that existing stereotyping
behavior also applies to robots. I'd also wager that other stereotypes would
apply as well, and not just to robots but anything we anthropomorphize
(fictional characters, pets, etc)

